# Permanent fix for clanging lift arms



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Some folks here have talked about removing the three point linkage entirely for their hay tractors. For those of us that can't (2-pt discbine and 2-pt tedder) dealing with sway chains and turnbuckles can be a constant frustration. My mower tractor has stabilizer bars instead of chains. Some research later, my Deutz has them too. Looking forward to using this cheap modification. $72 each from SpareX. Designed for some Massey and Ford/FornNH applications but easily adapted.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Have that system on a Ford 7710-II, loved it forever. 7630 and 7830 Deeres here have the stupidest fricken 3pt design of all time, as far as the blocks are concerned at least. And I cant seem to telescope them out either.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

I use a bungie cord. Doesn't work worth crap, but it's something.  Those things clang like crazy on my hill land.

You solution looks golden.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I use a tarp strap to keep em together. Only hear em clang if its extremely rough.

Neighbor takes his off of a couple of his John Deeres every year. I don't even know if I can take the arms off of my IH's lol.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I thought all tractors had them? Both mine do.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Have a part number? Are there different lengths? I


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I thought all tractors had them? Both mine do.


They certainly should. Kind of like everything should have the claw ends on lift arms.



PaMike said:


> Have a part number? Are there different lengths? I


There were a few different lengths. The ones i bought are 18" fully retracted with a stated max length of 29", though I don't think that would have enough overlap on the threaded end. I ordered it through my local tractor mechanic so I don't have a part number handy. However, these appear to be the two best options for adaptability and were pretty much the two options that I narrowed it down to. I wanted the ball joint in the axle end so that's how I decided.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/371208069432?nav=SEARCH

http://m.ebay.com/itm/231115802279?nav=SEARCH


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

IHCman said:


> I use a tarp strap to keep em together. Only hear em clang if its extremely rough.


That works if you want them together. But now I can keep my spread (to avoid banging them into hitches or shafts) and still not have them bang around. And they're so much easier to adjust when it comes time to hitch to a mounted implement.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I like to keep quick hitches on all the three points to keep them from banging around so much.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Bishop said:


> I use a bungie cord. Doesn't work worth crap, but it's something.  Those things clang like crazy on my hill land.
> 
> You solution looks golden.


That's what's on the CaseIH 5140, a bungie cord. There's no stabilizers on the it's 3 pt hitch, just big cast iron blocks with 2 settings.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I have the "OEM" telescoping sway bars on my 5610-2. :wub: Took me a while to figure out the proper holes to be able to change from Cat-1 to Cat-2 just by moving the pins, and not having to mess with the threaded adjustment   My 3910 and 5610 have solid sway bars with holes for both categories. ^_^

Edit: Forgot to mention that Bro put "after market" telescoping sway bars on his Ford 5000. They work well also!


----------

